# South Africa



## Coarsegold Bob (Jun 30, 2013)

Leaving for S. Africa Jan 19th, 2014.  On safari with Overseas Adventure Travel [OAT] 1/13 thru 2/05/14. I know hot and wet, but it's affordable! Would like to add an additional week on either end.  Can't find much in RCI for an exchange.  Isn't January a low season travel time?  Need suggestions for locations in or near Victoria Falls (Livingston), Johannesburg and/or Cape Town.


----------



## khalil (Jul 6, 2013)

January is peak. Colleges and University students are also on vacation.
I suggest Lokuthula Lodge in Victoria falls. Try seapoint area in Cape town and Sandton area in JHB.

Any other enquiry please email me on 
kharwa@vodamail.co.za


----------

